

Is Mega[upload] down on its launchdate? - zakelfassi
http://mega.co.nz

======
danielsamuels
Seems it still works if you go directly to the IP address.
<http://94.242.253.38/mega/>

------
sgarbi
"30 Minutes until #Mega. Lets make it 5% of the Internet this time ;-)"

<https://twitter.com/KimDotcom/status/292682270324703235>

